# Roadmaster green



## Bajaway (Aug 5, 2017)

Looking for a green roadmaster 3 Gil or 4 Gil or maybe something similar
Shelby traveler 
Monark deluxe


----------



## Bajaway (Aug 20, 2017)

Bump I know the hoarder has 2 so if you wanna share let me know


----------



## Bajaway (Sep 3, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Bajaway (Sep 8, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Bajaway (Sep 13, 2017)

Bump


----------



## szathmarig (Sep 15, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Roa...717143?hash=item466b86f417:g:yfAAAOSwkGVZuYlD


----------



## Bajaway (Sep 15, 2017)

Thanks I was hoping for a Gil bike thank you so much though


----------



## KingOBO (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Bajaway (Oct 23, 2017)

I was hoping for a 3 or 4 Gil bike thank you though


----------



## Bajaway (Nov 6, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Bajaway (Nov 15, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Night cruiser (Nov 18, 2017)

Bajaway said:


> Bump




39 Roadmaster. My buddies Fabians Might be intrested in selling -original paint -mostly Og minus seat , pedals , guard .


----------



## Bajaway (Nov 18, 2017)

Thanks I was hoping for something with a tank rack and light thanks though I appreciate it


----------



## Bajaway (Nov 27, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 27, 2017)

Bajaway said:


> Bump



I might be selling mine so I will let you know


----------



## Bajaway (Nov 27, 2017)

Ok awesome thanks which one will you be selling because I know you have at least 2? Lol thanks and some pictures to drool over would be amazing


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 27, 2017)

Bajaway said:


> Ok awesome thanks which one will you be selling because I know you have at least 2? Lol thanks and some pictures to drool over would be amazing



Cool when I get a chance and I will let you pick the one you want


----------



## Bajaway (Nov 27, 2017)

Nice super nice


----------



## Bajaway (Dec 18, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Bajaway (Dec 30, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Bajaway (Feb 3, 2019)

Anything else out there in green


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 4, 2019)

49 Columbia 5 Star Deluxe


----------



## Bajaway (Feb 4, 2019)

I appreciate it Frankster but I have a Columbia 5 star superb in green. But I do appreciate it


----------

